# THEE AMERICAN BULLY



## LoudMouf

*As a photographer I have been the ability to shoot some beautiful American Bullies over the years. Here is a small collection of American Bullies I have shot over the years.*























































































































































​
Later I will get on my external harddrive and look for some of my older stuff too.


----------



## American_Pit13

LoudMouf said:


>


Those are all some great looking dogs! I really like this one


----------



## apbtmom76

Great pics Devin, thanks so much for sharing


----------



## angelbaby

beautiful dogs, that 4th one down with your LM signature in the corner what color is that called?


----------



## Silence

Awesome photos! Gorgeous bullies too.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Some of those dogs are stunning!  Great job on the photos :clap:


----------



## Black Rabbit

Beautiful dogs and great pics 

@ Angel, I think that's a red sable, but don't quote me on it lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Love me some Sugar Daddy! Great shots, Devin!


----------



## Nizmo

awesome pics. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Great pictures! Those are some great looking dogs...


----------



## cEElint

Is the first dog Banthai?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

cEElint said:


> Is the first dog Banthai?


No, that is Gorilla Kennel's Sugar Daddy.


----------



## cEElint

Post those puppy pics of dre.. or pm them to me


----------



## MY MIKADO

Some awsome looking dogs!!! Great pictures.


----------



## cEElint

Mossberg is probably my favorite


----------



## performanceknls

Now those are nice bullies!!


----------



## LoudMouf

cEElint said:


> Is the first dog Banthai?


Ask and you shall receive!!!!



































cEElint said:


> Post those puppy pics of dre.. or pm them to me


I have them, I just need to find where the hell they are on my external harddrive. Unfortnately Dre Dogg is not one of those dogs I sorted into his own individual file so I have to go back by date, it just is going to take me a little time. But I am off work for the next four days so I might be able to look them up while I am off. Trust me, I will find them for you.


----------



## LoudMouf

angelbaby said:


> beautiful dogs, that 4th one down with your LM signature in the corner what color is that called?


I believe that color is commonly referred to as sable or smutt (I know aren't those appealing sounding names, lol).



cEElint said:


> Mossberg is probably my favorite


----------



## cEElint

Banthai is Dre's papa... big boy there


----------



## performanceknls

whoa that dog was a bit heavy in the first two pictures but looks much better in the last one when he is in shape. Looks look like a different dog.


----------



## MY MIKADO

Nice!!! I really like your photos.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Devin is a bangin photographer!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

WTH I barely post for 2 freakin days and I still have that dang award.


----------



## NITRAM2K9

OK....these dogs are a little more than your everyday Buzzword RE "bullies". Well, I dont see my Smoochie looking anything like these as an adult. I guess that UKC reg. will come in handy after all! lol


----------



## money_killer

nice pics
....


----------



## performanceknls

NITRAM2K9 said:


> OK....these dogs are a little more than your everyday Buzzword RE "bullies". Well, I dont see my Smoochie looking anything like these as an adult. I guess that UKC reg. will come in handy after all! lol


There is a class for classic bullies and that maybe more of what you have.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Post up Rocko, Gotti, and Neekah, Devin. I lubs them.


----------



## Silence

You ever taken any photos out here in Vegas shows? I missed the last ABKC show here in Feb, - The All In Bully Bash.


----------



## LoudMouf

Silence said:


> You ever taken any photos out here in Vegas shows? I missed the last ABKC show here in Feb, - The All In Bully Bash.


I was at the All In Bully Bash in Jan. It was a well organized very well run show. Unfortnately when I am attending large expo-style shows it is difficult for me to prepare my dogs to show, speak with people who have questions at our booth, AND shoot photos. I showed two of our dogs, and handled one dog for another kennel at that show so my day was pretty hectic. I always take my camera with the intentions to shoot, but sometimes it just doesn't work out like I would like it to. lol


----------



## Aireal

those are very well taken photos good job


----------



## Silence

LoudMouf said:


> I was at the All In Bully Bash in Jan. It was a well organized very well run show. Unfortnately when I am attending large expo-style shows it is difficult for me to prepare my dogs to show, speak with people who have questions at our booth, AND shoot photos. I showed two of our dogs, and handled one dog for another kennel at that show so my day was pretty hectic. I always take my camera with the intentions to shoot, but sometimes it just doesn't work out like I would like it to. lol


Win any awards?


----------



## LoudMouf

Silence said:


> Win any awards?


GPK's Lil Dallas of Razors Nation
-1st. Place 2-3 Extreme Class Female
-Best Extreme Female

Razors Nation Davina - _It definately was her worst showing. _
-2nd Place 1-2 Pocket Class Female

DevilsDen Chaos of NYCBlueMonsters
-1st Place 3+ Pocket Class Male

It wasn't a bad outing for me, but it wasn't as good as I would have liked.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Uh, yeah.... I'm going to have to be the echo of Lauren here.... where are my Rocko pictures?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Uh, yeah.... I'm going to have to be the echo of Lauren here.... where are my Rocko pictures?


LOL knew you would chime in sooner or later


----------



## LoudMouf

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Uh, yeah.... I'm going to have to be the echo of Lauren here.... where are my Rocko pictures?


I have to save some good stuff for the Dog of the Month.....since I don't think this is going to be Boss's month. I think Rocko is coming out next month


----------

